# UFC 71 Live Coverage



## Split

Ill be writing down description of each fight here as it goes, for those who cant/dont want to pay for UFC 71..


----------



## anton

there is a results thread for each event for a reason.


----------



## Mugai Ryu

Is their people here on this forum that are really broke and cant afford $50 bucks.:confused02:


----------



## asskicker

Mugai Ryu said:


> Is their people here on this forum that are really broke and cant afford $50 bucks.:confused02:


Hell yes! Im paying for it myself tonight but its the first time ever. All the other times Ive had to have people throw down on it. But I dont think anyones comin over tonight. Luckily I have quite a bit of money right now.

To the thread starter. Trey B will be doing play by play for the night in the results thread. We appreciate you wanting to help though.


----------



## CroCopPride

im going to a friens all 
im paying is like 7


----------



## kaveh

If you dont want to pay for it, You can always watch it on a live stream at MMA-TV - Login


----------



## asskicker

IMPALED 666 said:


> *Most important do you have money for beer??*


I got some beer Ill drink.


----------



## IMPALED 666

asskicker said:


> I got some beer Ill drink.



Good bro,:thumbsup:


----------



## Terry77

My dish died and I'm sick, if anybody got a stream I'll cry tears of joy


----------



## Stapler

I can't afford the PPV so I'm gonna just read play by play on here.

Although my brother got it and hes having a party tonight watching the PPV with friends, unfortunately i couldn't make it.

So thanks Trey for doing the play by play!


----------



## MMARocks

I'm shocked already.


Rogan doesn't look baked at all.

:laugh:


----------



## hommage1985

Lets go Kalib


----------



## Split

Well i guess i can do it, but apparently there is some1 doing it already.. 

So far, the only thing that happened is that Hendo is coming over to the UFC to face winner of Chuck/Rampage


----------



## LivingDedMan

Lets go ol' giant head!


----------



## Terry77

Split said:


> Well i guess i can do it, but apparently there is some1 doing it already..
> 
> So far, the only thing that happened is that Hendo is coming over to the UFC to face winner of Chuck/Rampage


"Superbowl" coming early. Two of Prides betls are now in the ufc....*sheds tear* *sheds another for not being able to watch this*


----------



## Split

yeah the problem is(well in my opinion, its a problem) that they are not picturing this as a pride vs ufc, but rather " the UFC wanting to bring the best fighters in the octagon".. which is pretty gay, just say they come from pride ffs, u own pride..


----------



## LivingDedMan

Terry77 said:


> "Superbowl" coming early. Two of Prides betls are now in the ufc....*sheds tear* *sheds another for not being able to watch this*


Does he forfeit his titles in Pride?


----------



## Split

LivingDedMan said:


> Does he forfeit his titles in Pride?



Pride doesnt exist anymore, so i guess he does?


----------



## Split

Leben vs Starnes

fight is about to start,

Leben looks fired up


----------



## Terry77

Pride's dead. But Hendo still rules.


----------



## Split

Leben coming in agressive, Starnes clinching trying to get a takedown. Good defense by Leben, throwing big right hands

Leben still going away with strikes, Starnes just blocking and waiting, so far Leben dominating

Leben throws a high kick but falls down(like a retard lol), Starnes unable to get him down.

Leben still throwing bombs, partially blocked


----------



## Split

Starnes getting hit by bombs, Starnes not trying to counter punch, just block, and throws kicks. He looked a bit hurt, but hes ok so far, although getting dominated.


----------



## hommage1985

Leben is terrible on his feet.


----------



## Split

Muay thai clinch by leben, kneeing and good left hooks.

Leben tries a kick Starnes ducks under gets a takedown.

Starnes in Rubber guard of Leben. Now closed by Leben, throwing elbows from the bottom.(i think leben tried an armbar..)

So far Starnes not doing much in Leben's guard... Now stands back up and throws big punches.. and one hits AFTER the bell, Leben is mad.


----------



## LivingDedMan

Good first round that should go to Starnes. Another classic jump kick moment by Leben as he fell on his arse.


----------



## Split

hommage1985 said:


> Leben is terrible on his feet.


His techniques are, but he is still dominating since Starnes is just ducking his head under his arms..


----------



## Split

LivingDedMan said:


> Good first round that should go to Starnes. Another classic jump kick moment by Leben as he fell on his arse.


??

I give this fight 10-9 easy by Leben.. a takedown is nothing


----------



## hommage1985

Rampage getting booed as he arrived.


----------



## hommage1985

Split said:


> His techniques are, but he is still dominating since Starnes is just ducking his head under his arms..


Starnes sees everything coming because they are so wide and slow. Everytime he kicks he falls off balance.


----------



## smooth810

wtf...if that round goes to starnes..the commentating is screwy:confused02:


----------



## Split

Leben still throwing bombs, Starnes waiting, throwing kicks

Leben tries a spinning backfist, misses by 2 meters(maybe 1..)

KALIB ROCKS LEBEN with a big right hand!!


----------



## LivingDedMan

Split said:


> ??
> 
> I give this fight 10-9 easy by Leben.. a takedown is nothing


Close round but Starnes took it to him at the end of the round. We'll have to wait for the judges.


----------



## Split

Starnes in Leben's guard, Leben still playing closed/rubber guard.. Starnes still locked trying to do something


----------



## Rambler14

MMAWeekly has 1st round 10-9 Leben


----------



## Team Punishment

hopefully Starnes wins!!


----------



## hommage1985

Starnes is gassed. His conditioning is terrible.


----------



## LivingDedMan

Leben gets round 2 easily. I say one round each, final round decides it.


----------



## Split

Starnes stands back up and tries to pound Leben, Leben gets back up and both are standing now..

Starnes clinching up Leben against the fence, now both standing.

big low kick by Starnes, Leben has his hands down, and Starnes looks a bit tired. 

Leben still agressive, Starnes still waiting behind, avoiding big shots.

Good knee by leben, still going ahead, throwing wild strikes, Starnes looks very tired backing away, getting hit a bit. Starnes still counter-punching, Leben trying to use a lot of knees.

good left hand for Leben to end the round.

Close round because of how it ended..

I give it to Kalib

10-9 Kalib


----------



## hommage1985

Starnes is done. Only drama left is too see if Leben can finish the fight.


----------



## Split

Last round


Leben going forward, throwing anything and everything, Starnes moving away.

Starnes looks a bit less tired, moving better, but Leben keeps going forward, piling up points.

Good middle kick to starnes, Starnes is hurt, badly.

Starnes falls down and pulls guard, leben engages(wtf..) him in the guard.

Leben throwing elbows, Starnes looking for armbar, Leben gets out of the guard, engages right back in half-guard, throwing shoulder strikes.

Good sweep by kalib, now in Leben's guard.

2 minutes left, Starnes cant seem to do anything and leben is just throwing little shots on kalib.

Big right hand by kalib, but Leben still recovers.

Both fighters throwing little weak shots, people starting to boo..

Starnes gets back up, engages back and gets sidemount, now half-guard.

Starnes looking for a sub, 1 minute left


----------



## LivingDedMan

Leben 29-28


----------



## Split

Starnes throwing punches at the last seconds, so is Leben.

Kalib getting good shots at the end!

I THINK Kalib won the last round.

10-9 Kalib.


Decision now.. i personally think kalib won, but its very close..i think its going to be a split decision.

Eddie Bravo scores it 29-28 Starnes


----------



## Split

wow
UD to starnes


----------



## hommage1985

Starnes wins a UD.


----------



## LivingDedMan

The end of the crippler! Starnes wins!


----------



## Split

29-28

30-27

29-28

To Starnes


----------



## hommage1985

Starnes even said Leben won.


----------



## Split

LOL

Leben " screw the judges, i think this was an exciting fight, what do you guys think"?

people boo him!!

LOL


----------



## LivingDedMan

hommage1985 said:


> Starnes even said Leben won.


Yeah, that's just weird.


----------



## gwabblesore

hommage1985 said:


> Starnes even said Leben won.


huh? right after the fight?


----------



## hommage1985

gwabblesore said:


> huh? right after the fight?


Yeah the first words he said in the interview


----------



## Split

Lets be objective here, the fight was very close, so Leben can argue about this decision. 

But im so happy Leben lost, i hope he now goes back to his trailer home and never fights again in the UFC


----------



## LivingDedMan

gwabblesore said:


> huh? right after the fight?


Yeah, said it to Rogan. It was a close fight, could've gone either way. "Screw the judges!"


----------



## hommage1985

I was at Belfast a few weeks ago. The airport their is full of UFC posters for UFC 72.


----------



## SuzukS

From the sounds of the commentary, Leben should have won..


----------



## MMARocks

I'm impressed by Leben.
He has at least changed his game and brought something else to the octagon.
I think it's more interesting to watch him fight, compared to someone like Tito who never changes.


----------



## Rambler14

I'd recommend Leben drop to Welterweight,
but he wouldn't have much success there either.

WEC time?


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*

i hope this is the last we see of chris in the UFC. but i got the feeling Dana will keep him around. hopefully Grove will get him out of here sometime soon...lol


----------



## LivingDedMan

hommage1985 said:


> I was at Belfast a few weeks ago. The airport their is full of UFC posters for UFC 72.


Yeah, and don't forget about the leprechauns hiding in the potted plants.


----------



## BigRandy

once again leben proves he's a b*tch... After the compliment starnes paid him, disrepects him several time... Leben is a b*tch and need to go away


----------



## Split

MMARocks said:


> I'm impressed by Leben.
> He has at least changed his game and brought something else to the octagon.
> I think it's more interesting to watch him fight, compared to someone like Tito who never changes.



I half agree, because his ground seems a bit better.

But wow, his standup is as bad as ever. How do you not beat a guy that just covers himself without counter-striking?

At the end, Leben just wanted to ride it out when he got a middle kick on Starnes's liver, he engages him down..

hes either retarded or he wanted to ride it out to win(and he would of if starnes didnt sweep him)... either way hes retarded


----------



## Split

BigRandy said:


> once again leben proves he's a b*tch... After the compliment starnes paid him, disrepects him several time... Leben is a b*tch and need to go away



What did he say about Starnes, i didnt hear anything.

But he just has no class anyways


----------



## LivingDedMan

Imagine how big Leben's head would look if he dropped to ww.


----------



## LivingDedMan

I have a feeling The Dean gets KO'd.


----------



## Split

Keith Jardine vs Houston Alexander about to start.

Alexander looks pretty big..


----------



## Split

LivingDedMan said:


> I have a feeling The Dean gets KO'd.



yeah me too, Alexander looks freaking big.. and dangerous


----------



## Lord Wizzy

I thought the judges got it right myself!


----------



## Split

but on paper, jardine is bigger :confused02:


----------



## LivingDedMan

I wonder what I could be Dean of?


----------



## jamlena

BigRandy said:


> once again leben proves he's a b*tch... After the compliment starnes paid him, disrepects him several time... Leben is a b*tch and need to go away


:thumb01: :thumb03: :thumbsup:  :happy01: :bye01: :bye01: :bye01: I think that spells it out...repped :thumbsup:


----------



## Split

JARDINE vs ALEXANDER


Keith tauting Alexander

OMG jardine is hurt, ALEXANDER IS crushing jardine with huge punches


----------



## LivingDedMan

Awesome! The Dean goes down!


----------



## Split

CRAZY ASS KO by Alexander.

A freaking monster!!


----------



## Fred Bear

how do I get a login for mma-tv.net ??


----------



## hommage1985

That was the first Black on White crime of the night.


----------



## Split

Huge right hands from the clinchs, + uppercuts, boom its over.


Jardine looked cocky, and he paid for it.


----------



## undertow503

Wow.. Jardine caught Alexander and dropped him.. Alexander got up and just put it on to Jardine and straight ko'ed his ass.. wow!


----------



## Split

Fred Bear said:


> how do I get a login for mma-tv.net ??


you cant, takes a while to get acccepted.


----------



## Judoka

BigRandy said:


> once again leben proves he's a b*tch... After the compliment starnes paid him, disrepects him several time... Leben is a b*tch and need to go away


Thats bad if he did that.

Im 0-3 so far in my betting...god damn it Stephens, Jardine and Leben.


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Lol! that was great. I thought that was it then the come back.


----------



## Split

WOW so the upsets never end!

lol


But alexander looked like a killer before, during and after the fight.


----------



## BigRandy

Split said:


> What did he say about Starnes, i didnt hear anything.
> 
> But he just has no class anyways


Not something he said to starnes.. 

First he disagrees with the judges and basically says he wins, during starnes interview. Also during the replay they show a couple of starnes punches and starnes comments about the punch and again leben iterrupts saying he never felt it. 
Thats being a punk just like the Cowardly b*tches that keep neg rep'n me. Be a man and grow a pair of balls You pus .. leave your name


----------



## jamlena

LivingDedMan said:


> Awesome! The Dean goes down!


What goes around comes around...:wink01:


----------



## hommage1985

In 48 seconds Houston dropped him about 5 times.


----------



## Boxing>MMA

2-0 in predictions I SAID IT YESTERDAY ALEXANDER WOULD WIN.


----------



## Fred Bear

Split said:


> you cant, takes a while to get acccepted.


well, how do I go about getting accepted?


----------



## Split

lol

Alexander while watching his replay "wow thats punching power guys, thats punching power!"


----------



## BigRandy

holy sh*t, that guys an animal ... Wow, big win!


----------



## LivingDedMan

That was exciting, I'm pumped!


----------



## Rambler14

Woo! I just lost 10 million points! :laugh: 

WAR KARO!


----------



## BigRandy

so much for a sweep ... 5 and 1


----------



## Split

wow, i just lost my feed.


----------



## LivingDedMan

This Terry Martin is a Mike Tyson look alike.


----------



## Split

reason : some retards keeps posting the website of the feed.


----------



## jamlena

Rambler14 said:


> Woo! I just lost 10 million points! :laugh:
> 
> WAR KARO!


War Karo...:thumb03:


----------



## hommage1985

Lets go Martin.


----------



## Boozers3222

That was badass man I love this


----------



## Boxing>MMA

Don't bid against my hometown boys Martin and Houston I knew it.


----------



## hommage1985

LivingDedMan said:


> This Terry Martin is a Mike Tyson look alike.


Do you know what Tyson looks like


----------



## LivingDedMan

Martin entering to 'Billie Jean' by Michael Jackon...?


----------



## jamlena

Let's go Ivan :laugh:


----------



## Lord Wizzy

LOL! At that pedo music :laugh:


----------



## LivingDedMan

hommage1985 said:


> Do you know what Tyson looks like


Rogan just agreed with me! So there!


----------



## Boxing>MMA

What site has the live feed too lazy to leave my house and go to a casino or bar?


----------



## BigRandy

Split said:


> reason : some retards keeps posting the website of the feed.


yea ... and when we lose it completely ass clowns that cant follow a simple rule will be responsible


----------



## Split

Well some1 keep posting comments until i manage to get the feed back.. and can freaking people stop posting websites of live feed.. server cant handle 2 millions people you know


----------



## Lord Wizzy

You all watching a stream?


----------



## Judoka

War Karo:thumb01:


----------



## WarHERO

Jardine just got knocked the frick out!!!! And Housten was over there trash talking! More Alexander Housten please!


----------



## SuzukS

I KNEW JARDINE WAS NOTHING BUT A FLUKE!! Thank God he got what he had coming to him!


----------



## Rambler14

Houston Alexander = UFC's version of Sokoudjou


----------



## SuzukS

War Housten!! lol


----------



## BigRandy

You know your a tough guy to enter to M Jackson ,,, Cmon Ivan

Yummm Ali Sonoma


----------



## hommage1985

Ivan is throwing good kicks to the legs


----------



## hommage1985

Martin wins by KO. He had Ivans back and pounded the back of the head.


----------



## Split

Rambler14 said:


> Houston Alexander = UFC's version of Sokoudjou


nah, unless you think Pride > UFC, then maybe it makes sense :wink03:

Its just cuz hes black lol

Rogerio and jardine : different level of upset


----------



## jamlena

War Salaverry :thumb03:


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Terry wins!


----------



## SuzukS

LOL Ivan coming out to MJ? Nice...


----------



## baz00ca

Rambler14 said:


> Houston Alexander = UFC's version of Sokoudjou


Alexander vs Sokoujou would be unbelievable. sign me up!


----------



## LivingDedMan

Martin just slammed Ivan on his head and hammer fisted his head. TKO.


----------



## Split

ufc dude said:


> how do you get a username and passord for the mmatv site?


stfu, wow how hard is it to stfu?


and for any1 else who asks, YOUR NOT GETTING AN ACCOUNT MADE ON AN EVENT NIGHT, SO STOP asking


----------



## BigRandy

Dam 5 & 2 Props to terry :thumbsup:


----------



## Lord Wizzy

I dont think he should of stopped it then!


----------



## Split

LivingDedMan said:


> Martin just slammed Ivan on his head and hammer fisted his head. TKO.


what?? omg


----------



## hommage1985

More Black on White crime. They should rename this PPV Black on White crime


----------



## LivingDedMan

David Spade in da house...looking large.


----------



## the k train

did liddell fight yet?


----------



## Split

LOL, funny


Wait until Rampage comes in.. :thumb01:


----------



## Boxing>MMA

3-0 in predictions ITS BECAUSE YOU GUYS DONT RESPECT CHICAGO OR ILLNOIS!!!


----------



## Judoka

Another one.

Im going terrible thats 0-4 lol.


----------



## hommage1985

LivingDedMan said:


> David Spade in da house...looking large.


Looking Ugly.:thumb01:


----------



## BigRandy

why not? He didnt do a thing to block any of those shots. He was gettin his bell rung and wasn't defending himself...


----------



## Split

hommage1985 said:


> More Black on White crime. They should rename this PPV Black on White crime


repped, funny


----------



## WarHERO

hommage1985 said:


> More Black on White crime. They should rename this PPV Black on White crime


Ummmm ok that was scary......:confused02:


----------



## undertow503

Yeah that was quick TKO for Terry! Loving this paperview so far. And Leben is done! 3 losses in a row.. time to go Leben.


----------



## LivingDedMan

hommage1985 said:


> Looking Ugly.:thumb01:


He's in Joe Dirt costume.


----------



## Stapler

Terry Martins a force at 185.

It looks like Jardine isn't in contendership anymore after that loss to Alexander, sounds insane.


----------



## jamlena

LivingDedMan said:


> Martin just slammed Ivan on his head and hammer fisted his head. TKO.


:sign04: :angry01: Damn that's another bet lost


----------



## undertow503

CanadianRage43 said:


> you dumb ****ers are going to be ****ed for posting mma tv's streams. some people pay for thos estreams and them you guys go out and post it on forums then anyone can get it. if they want it then sign up and donate.


Don't worry about it dude.. MMA-Tv has blocked that, with there new filter system or whatever they are doing.  So it's okay.. let them post.. it won't work.


----------



## hommage1985

I wish Goldberg would stop talking for a second. I like this song.


----------



## Damone

I am 1-2 in the predictions so far. This sucks.


----------



## WarHERO

This PPV was worth the pay!!


----------



## the k train

lol this place is crazy!!!!! did liddell fight yet lol


----------



## Rambler14

Nick_V03 said:


> It looks like Jardine isn't in contendership anymore.



That New Mexico camp has really fallen on hard times,
Diego's loss to Kos
McDonald losing to Franklin
now Jardine loses,

we still have Rashad vs. Tito
and Nate vs. Silva


WAR KARO!


----------



## LivingDedMan

Nick_V03 said:


> Terry Martins a force at 185.
> 
> It looks like Jardine isn't in contendership anymore.


Yeah, and Martin looks like he could get to 170 with a little extra effort.


----------



## WarHERO

Damone said:


> I am 1-2 in the predictions so far. This sucks.


2-1 here


----------



## Judoka

Damone said:


> I am 1-2 in the predictions so far. This sucks.


Lol im 0-4.


----------



## jamlena

C'mon Karo, I need to win some points back...ray02:


----------



## BigRandy

c'mon karo, dont let me down .... burkman talking that diego dystany crap.... 

put ali sonoma back on the screen


----------



## WarHERO

Me too!


----------



## LivingDedMan

Judokas said:


> Lol im 0-4.


I'm 4-0. O yeah.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Rambler14 said:


> we still have Rashad vs. Tito tonight


I'm pretty certain that's months away, boss. I may have to 'neg. rep.' you for not knowing the facts... tsk, tsk.


----------



## LivingDedMan

I have a feeling Karo judo throws Burkman into the 3rd row.


----------



## Split

wtf, how many fights have i missed so far?

There was Starnes
Alexander,
Martin

who else?


----------



## jamlena

Rambler14 said:


> we still have Rashad vs. Tito tonight


Tonight ??????? I think your getting too excited


----------



## hommage1985

LivingDedMan said:


> I have a feeling Karo judo throws Burkman into the 3rd row.


I got the same feeling.


----------



## Rambler14

jamlena said:


> Tonight ??????? I think your getting too excited


I caught it as soon as I posted & editted.


----------



## WarHERO

Rambler14 said:


> That New Mexico camp has really fallen on hard times,
> Diego's loss to Kos
> McDonald losing to Franklin
> now Jardine loses,
> 
> we still have Rashad vs. Tito
> and Nate vs. Silva
> 
> 
> WAR KARO!


Neg. rep for you Tito isn't fighting this one!!


----------



## SuzukS

C'mon Burkman! I bet money on him because of the odds!


----------



## jamlena

Rambler14 said:


> I caught it as soon as I posted & editted.


No prob bro...I am just as pumped as you :thumb03:


----------



## LivingDedMan

Karo's fired up! He knocked out two ppl in the crowd with high fives!


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*

come on Burkman...Karo lives off his "rep".


----------



## the k train

so did liddell fight yet lol


----------



## Uchi

i have a feeling Karo may lose this one...i see a war, but decision....unaminous for burkman

If i'm wrong thank god lol




LOl i'm wrong ^_^


----------



## jamlena

Let's go Karo, Let's go Karo, Let's go Karo, :thumb03:


----------



## Split

the k train said:


> so did liddell fight yet lol


In about 15 minutes or less.. cant beleive ill miss it because of retards.. :thumb03:


----------



## hommage1985

Split said:


> wtf, how many fights have i missed so far?
> 
> There was Starnes
> Alexander,
> Martin
> 
> who else?


Thats it Karo and Burkman is set to go now.


----------



## WarHERO

LivingDedMan said:


> Karo's fired up! He knocked out two ppl in the crowd with high fives!


He is gonna kill that boy!! He is so fired up.


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*



the k train said:


> so did liddell fight yet lol


sssssshhhhhhhh....


----------



## the k train

im new here is my sig working?


----------



## Split

nope..


----------



## LivingDedMan

Nose to nose. Karo wins largest nose competition...


----------



## jamlena

LivingDedMan said:


> Karo's fired up! He knocked out two ppl in the crowd with high fives!


LOL:fight02: :fight02: :fight02:


----------



## Split

You mean the pic?


----------



## BigRandy

Split said:


> wtf, how many fights have i missed so far?
> 
> There was Starnes
> Alexander,
> Martin
> 
> who else?


so far ...
Gouveia beat Marrero
Thomas beat Stephens
Belcher beat Salmon
Silva beat Irvin
Starnes beat Leben
Alexander beat Jardine
Martin Beat Salaverry

Im 5 & 2


----------



## the k train

yeah can you see it?

damn i got neg rep already??????


----------



## jamlena

:angry08: :angry08: :angry08: Bring the Heat


----------



## hommage1985

Karo is landing good right hands to the head


----------



## Judoka

War Karo!:mistress01: :fight02: :fight02: :fight02: :fight02: :angry05:


----------



## jamlena

Judokas said:


> War Karo!:mistress01: :fight02: :fight02: :fight02: :fight02: :angry05:


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hommage1985

Big throw by Karo


----------



## BigRandy

the k train said:


> im new here is my sig working?


you have to be a paid member to have a pic in your sig, or else its just a link


----------



## the k train

oh, i wonder if being a mod at footballforum will waive the fee for me lol...i'll have to talk to an admin i guess


----------



## Judoka

hommage1985 said:


> Big throw by Karo


What did it look like?

was it a shoulder throw?


----------



## Split

WOOOOO GOT IT back baby.


----------



## hommage1985

That was the best round of the night. Competitive with good technique.


----------



## Split

well il start commenting 2nd round.. any1 can tell me what happened in first one?


----------



## LivingDedMan

Very nice judo throw by Karo in round 1.


----------



## SuzukS

So hows The Heat going?


----------



## the k train

i made this if one of you guys want to use it...since i cant lol


----------



## jamlena

the k train said:


> i made this if one of you guys want to use it...since i cant lol


I love it :thumb03:


----------



## BigRandy

the k train said:


> i made this if one of you guys want to use it...since i cant lol


very nice


----------



## jamlena

WAR LIDDELL raise01: raise01: raise01:


----------



## Split

good punches by karo, low kicks by karo.

Burkman trying for big bombs, karo going for effective shots. 

Burkman looks a bit tired, Karo just hitting burkman well.

Burkman drops a right hand, Karo is a bit stunned!


----------



## hommage1985

The right hand is there for Karo whenever he throws it.


----------



## Split

Good war, karo answering back with good shots.

O big shots by Burkman, Karo still ok, they are punching each other, none flinching.

Karo tags him again, Burkman more tired. 

karo outboxing burkman, Good knee by karo, Burkman looks stunned


----------



## SuzukS

C'mon BURKMAN!!!


----------



## jamlena

Split said:


> Good war, karo answering back with good shots.
> 
> O big shots by Burkman, Karo still ok, they are punching each other, none flinching.
> 
> Karo tags him again, Burkman more tired.
> 
> karo outboxing burkman, Good knee by karo, Burkman looks stunned


C;mon Karo


----------



## Split

karo keeping pressure, Burkman tyring to counter with bombs.

Karo mixing it up with kicks, clinching hooks.

Burkman trying to taunt Karo into his distance.

Karo going with good hooks, tagging Burkman again.

Burkman going for a takedown! missing, now in clinch.


----------



## Judoka

Woot Karo! do Judo proud.


----------



## raymardo

War Karo!


----------



## Split

with a few seconds left, good low left kick followed with great punching.

Burkman looks tired as hell

10-9 karo


----------



## LivingDedMan

Karo looks real good. Burkman throwing some big bombs but not landing many.


----------



## hommage1985

I got Karo winning both rounds. Burkman corner telling him to go for broke.


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Why cant I see avys?:confused02:


----------



## jamlena

raymardo said:


> War Karo!


:thumb03: :thumbsup: :thumb03: :thumbsup:


----------



## Split

Karo looks fired up,hes ready for the finish.

Burkman looks tired.

3rd round


----------



## BigRandy

desperation time for burkman


----------



## jamlena

Split said:


> Karo looks fired up,hes ready for the finish.
> 
> Burkman looks tired.
> 
> 3rd round


C'mon Karo, 1 more round, 1 more


----------



## Rambler14

Time to turn on the HEAT!


----------



## the k train

how come i been getting the shit neg repped out of me...i have like 5 posts asking simple questions lol


----------



## LivingDedMan

Lord Wizzy said:


> Why cant I see avys?:confused02:


They're probably turned off due to high traffic.


----------



## Split

karo still getting the better of exchanges.

Burkman a bit more agressive, Karo answers back and keeps catching Burkman off balance.

Burkman clinches, pushes up against the cage.

Karo switching Burkman against the fence, going for a takedown.

Burkman switches back and goes for a slam.

half-guard for Burkman. Karo going for a armlock. Back into closed guard/rubber guard.

Karo looking for an armbar.


----------



## raymardo

Bringin' da' HEAT!


----------



## Judoka

Come on Karo:thumb01:


----------



## SJJNAMARTIN

Split said:


> Ill be writing down description of each fight here as it goes, for those who cant/dont want to pay for UFC 71..


WHO HAS WON SO FAR?


----------



## Split

both stand back up, Burkman going for a slam, big takedown/flying kimura by Karo, misses, both back up in clinch.


----------



## jamlena

BTW, thanks Split for posting the pbp for us, I was too cheap to buy this PPV but as it turns out, it seems to be a great one so far... repped :thumbsup:


----------



## BigRandy

Judokas said:


> Woot Karo! do Judo proud.


Judokas does that hip throw karo did have an actual name? Looked like a normal hip throw, but the way he used his leg to lock burmans leg and kind of trip him at the same time was pretty sweet.


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Is the main event after this?


----------



## coopedaddy

the k train said:


> how come i been getting the shit neg repped out of me...i have like 5 posts asking simple questions lol


You're asking questions during a results forum!! We don't want to answer sig questions or other non UFC 71 questions! You also asked if Liddel fought yet three times, it is the MAIN event, which is always the last event so just be quiet.


----------



## hommage1985

They are both tired now. Not much action now.


----------



## Split

Karo still looking fresh, Burkman looking for big KO.

Good left hand by karo, Burkman still getting his hands down.

Karo misses with a high kick, Burkman going for the takedown, misses.

both fighters starting to get tired.. 30 seconds left

Burkman trying takedown


----------



## Split

The fight is over!

10-9 karo, maybe 10-9 Burkman, 

but anyways, Karo wins!(not-official left)


----------



## hommage1985

Lol Goldberg said Steffi Graff was beautiful.


----------



## Stapler

Yeah thanks Split, this is appreciated.


----------



## santi781

Thanks for the Play by play LC


----------



## N1™

*thamks for doing this.*

i live in norway so its next to impossible for me to watch this. i have to wait untill it gets out on dvd


----------



## BigRandy

Have to give burkman credit for making it to the finish, he looked way gassed


----------



## Split

UD

for KARO!


----------



## WarHERO

hommage1985 said:


> Lol Goldberg said Steffi Graff was beautiful.


......:sign04:............


----------



## jds_49

hommage1985 said:


> Lol Goldberg said Steffi Graff was beautiful.


Yeah I was like WTF does he need glasses?


----------



## AgentZer0

Has the Jackson - Liddell Fight started yet?


----------



## baz00ca

hommage1985 said:


> Lol Goldberg said Steffi Graff was beautiful.


that gets my vote for head scratcher of the night. Goldie sure had low standards


----------



## Split

Feel free to donate points, its always appreciated.(and rep as well, but mostly points  )


----------



## jamlena

Split said:


> UD
> 
> for KARO!


Thanks Karo, now I at least got some of my points back :thumbsup:


----------



## WarHERO

jds_49 said:


> Yeah I was like WTF does he need glasses?


Yes I know look at my post above yours.


----------



## attention

30-27, 20-27, 29-28 Karo UD


----------



## Split

Karo asking for a title shot to Dana


----------



## jamlena

Split said:


> Feel free to donate points, its always appreciated.(and rep as well, but mostly points  )


I already hit u with the rep :thumbsup:


----------



## AgentZer0

Jackson - Liddell, started yet???


----------



## WarHERO

Split said:


> Karo asking for a title shot to Dana


What did Dana say?


----------



## hommage1985

AgentZer0 said:


> Has the Jackson - Liddell Fight started yet?


No it hasn't


----------



## attention

geeze... now hes beggin for a title shot...
"Please Please give me a title shot!"

WTF, now hes singing about how great his Judo throws are the best...EGAD!

I think I hate this guy


----------



## Split

LOL KARO singing !!


"my judo throws are the best.. etc" so funny!!


----------



## SuzukS

Damn, luckily I only lost 400 pts on Burkman..


----------



## LivingDedMan

Split said:


> Karo asking for a title shot to Dana


It worked for GSP.


----------



## WarHERO

AgentZer0 said:


> Jackson - Liddell, started yet???


NO! calm down!:laugh:


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*

title shot????? no way


----------



## BigRandy

:laugh: :laugh: Rogan tells Karo His singing sucks :laugh: :laugh: 
I have to agree


----------



## kishiro

Split said:


> UD
> 
> for KARO!


JUDOKAS ICHIBAN!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamlena

C'mon Chucky, we need this one baby...WAR LIDDELL :thumb03:


----------



## LivingDedMan

SuzukS said:


> Damn, luckily I only lost 400 pts on Burkman..


I threw everything on Liddell. Going for broke.
:thumb01:


----------



## Stapler

Yeah I'll rep you Split, I might also donate points if Liddell wins.


----------



## WarHERO

Split said:


> LOL KARO singing !!
> 
> 
> "my judo throws are the best.. etc" so funny!!


LOL that is funny


----------



## SuzukS

I'd say Karo is not yet deserving of a title shot, have him fight Sanchez/GSP/Kos/Hughes and (if he wins) then the Welterweight Champion Serra.


----------



## AgentZer0

Is there a tape delay on the fight, so they could be over already, or is this all live?


----------



## Split

Main event coming up soon, feel free to donate points and/or rep me for this. Ill try to type as it goes, but i might be stunned by the action! :thumb01:


----------



## WarHERO

SuzukS said:


> I'd say Karo is not yet deserving of a title shot, have him fight Sanchez/GSP/Kos/Hughes and (if he wins) then the Welterweight Champion Serra.


I like your idea!:thumbsup:


----------



## N1™

c'mon chuck kick his ass


----------



## Judoka

LivingDedMan said:


> It worked for GSP.


And Hermes Franca.


----------



## WarHERO

Split said:


> Main event coming up soon, feel free to donate points and/or rep me for this. Ill try to type as it goes, but i might be stunned by the action! :thumb01:


Please keep us updated and i will gladly rep. you.


----------



## AgentZer0

Go Rampage!


----------



## jamlena

Karo deserves the title shot now and has deserved it for quite sometime...


----------



## Split

I think karo is freaking good. Id like to see him against Kos..


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*



SuzukS said:


> I'd say Karo is not yet deserving of a title shot, have him fight Sanchez/GSP/Kos/Hughes and (if he wins) then the Welterweight Champion Serra.


didn't Diego already whoop him good?


----------



## WarHERO

AgentZer0 said:


> Go Rampage!


Chuck has got this! Just wait and see!


----------



## santi781

KOS will be fighting GSP. pretty sure its official.


----------



## AgentZer0

Nah Rampage knows how to beat Liddell. Chuck may have some momentum, but Jackson will do it again.


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*



jamlena said:


> Karo deserves the title shot now and has deserved it for quite sometime...


really?


----------



## gwabblesore

UFCfan610 said:


> didn't Diego already whoop him good?


I thought Karo won that fight


----------



## WarHERO

jamlena said:


> Karo deserves the title shot now and has deserved it for quite sometime...


Not yet, let him prove himself a couple more fights!


----------



## Split

UFCfan610 said:


> didn't Diego already whoop him good?


very close fight betweem Diego and Karo.

I think it was fight of the year right?


----------



## mawrestler125

lol Karo is asking for the title shot now because he knows beating serra is gonna be way easier then whoever takes the belt from him.


----------



## hommage1985

Line of the night from Din Thomas

Congratulations on making it to the UFC, sorry about your loss kid


----------



## N1™

i cant f*****ng wait im so exited. come on chuck pleeease whop him


----------



## Split

Lightweight bout about to start

Din Thomas vs Jeremy Stephens


----------



## peewee

This is a hard one to call, I like em both. Rampage has what it takes to whoop chucks a$$ again.


----------



## the k train

hommage1985 said:


> Line of the night from Din Thomas
> 
> Congratulations on making it to the UFC, sorry about your loss kid


lol thats great


----------



## God2U

Hey how about everyone keep their opinion about the fight to themselves and only let the PBP person type. Just an idea, and then after the fight lets all go off on our opinions, What do you think?


----------



## Split

hommage1985 said:


> Line of the night from Din Thomas
> 
> Congratulations on making it to the UFC, sorry about your loss kid



im tired of cockyness..

Did you see how Jardine was in the first seconds? taunting alexander... BOOM completly owned in less than 30 seconds!


----------



## SuzukS

serves Jardine right then..


----------



## WarHERO

Split said:


> very close fight betweem Diego and Karo.
> 
> I think it was fight of the year right?


Yes it was


----------



## Split

God2U said:


> Hey how about everyone keep their opinion about the fight to themselves and only let the PBP person type. Just an idea, and then after the fight lets all go off on our opinions, What do you think?



I dont mind, but if people could stop commenting DURING the fight(i dont mind in between rounds), it would help those who cant see the event.


----------



## raymardo

gwabblesore said:


> I thought Karo won that fight


Diego won.


----------



## LivingDedMan

God2U said:


> Hey how about everyone keep their opinion about the fight to themselves and only let the PBP person type. Just an idea, and then after the fight lets all go off on our opinions, What do you think?


Thanks for coming out...
:sarcastic12:


----------



## hommage1985

God2U said:


> Hey how about everyone keep their opinion about the fight to themselves and only let the PBP person type. Just an idea, and then after the fight lets all go off on our opinions, What do you think?


I think you should buy the PPV and STFU


----------



## jamlena

hommage1985 said:


> Line of the night from Din Thomas
> 
> Congratulations on making it to the UFC, sorry about your loss kid


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## smooth810

I repped you..thanks alot


----------



## Judoka

Ortiz boy said:


> Not yet, let him prove himself a couple more fights!


He had a title shot against Hughes but got injured in the training before the match so he didn't get to fight and never got hes title shot back...he deserves one.


----------



## SuzukS

Yeah It'd probably be easier if no one commented during fights, this thread is getting VERY crowded.


----------



## gwabblesore

raymardo said:


> Diego won.


I meant in my opinion the judges got it wrong


----------



## AgentZer0

$40 for a fight is a scam. Sure I love UFC but its not worth it.


----------



## God2U

hommage1985 said:


> I think you should buy the PPV and STFU


I would have bought the PPV but I just got home and don't want to buy it now.


----------



## Split

Thomas Vs Stephens


----------



## Boxing>MMA

Jackson is going to whip that ass.


----------



## mrpar72

Ditto that! Let the play by play man do his job. just wait until after to chat.


----------



## jamlena

Split said:


> Thomas Vs Stephens


I read about this one earlier. I won't spoil it


----------



## Split

both jabbing a lot, both moving well.

o good fake punch to takedown by thomas, textbook takedown


----------



## WarHERO

Boxing>MMA said:


> Jackson is going to whip that ass.


I'd like to see the day....NEVER


----------



## gwabblesore

$40 buys an eighth of pot 

so yeah thanks for the pbp :thumb03:


----------



## WarHERO

Lloyd said:


> I'm watching it for 6 bucks! LOL


How???


----------



## Split

Closed guard, Thomas on top.

Thomas pounding body, Stephens tyring to avoid the pass.

Good pass, Thomas on side control. back into half-guard. Now into closed


----------



## Judoka

Ortiz boy said:


> I'd like to see the day....NEVER


never? its already happened before.


----------



## Split

Back again into side, wow textbook.

looking for armlock is Thomas. Good control by Thomas.

no strikes yet, but now Thomas elbowing a little.

still looking for a kimura.

wow now Thomas has Stephens back


----------



## TheSuplexor

yayyyyyyyyyyyyy i had e-money on kalib


----------



## Split

rnc attempt.

Now Stephens rolling on his back, Thomas still has the back and going for rnc


----------



## hommage1985

Ortiz boy said:


> I'd like to see the day....NEVER


He already has beat Chucks ass. Welcome to 2003


----------



## Split

body triangle by Thomas, still looking for rnc


----------



## raymardo

gwabblesore said:


> I meant in my opinion the judges got it wrong


Oh, Sorry.

You might be right. Though, it looks like Karo gassed at the end. Probably where he lost it. Too bad. I like Karo.


----------



## Split

Thomas still in total control, but Stephens still defending.

Now Thomas lets go of body triangle, and Stevens gets back up while rolling.
Flying shogun punch on Thomas!


----------



## mrds

how is it only $6?


----------



## Split

Both fighters end the round standing up

Good end of the round for Stevens(or Stephens?)

10-9 Thomas


----------



## santi781

FYI just incase (you never know)

rnc = Rear Naked Choke


----------



## Lord Wizzy

The was great


----------



## Split

2nd round

both keeping the distance with jabs.

huge spinning backfist by Stevens!


----------



## N1™

quick question dont mean to disturb but when does the chuck fight start i hav e to do something


----------



## Split

Stevens caught Thomas with a small hook, both looking fresh and trading kicks and punches.

Right now Stevens gets his confidence back and goes forward, Thomas just countering


----------



## the k train

norway1 said:


> quick question dont mean to disturb but when does the chuck fight start i hav e to do something


yeah expect to be bombarded with neg rep now, questions arent allowed apparently, especially that one lol


----------



## Split

norway1 said:


> quick question dont mean to disturb but when does the chuck fight start i hav e to do something


I think half-hour or more. not sure





****

Now stevens into Thomas guard.

Open guard, Armbar by Thomas, STevens slams him!! But he keeps the armbar, ITS OVER!


----------



## HEATHCLIFFGI

norway1 said:


> quick question dont mean to disturb but when does the chuck fight start i hav e to do something


How many times will this question be asked in total before it starts? i say 3,167.place your bets now.lmao


----------



## Split

Thomas by armbar!

He got slammed, but kept it, turns him over, and boom, its over.

Herb Dean might have stopped a bit early, and Stevens is not happy


----------



## hommage1985

Hopefully it will start soon


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Dean wins! didnt tap though..


----------



## hommage1985

More Black on White crime babeee


----------



## jamlena

Let's go "Iceman"...Let's go "Iceman"...Let's go "Iceman"...:thumb03:


----------



## santi781

Poor Herb...


----------



## Split

santi781 said:


> Poor Herb...



seriously, that was a good call..


----------



## Split

THOMAS " IM the mother****er to fight, Floyd Mayweather all talking shit, come over and fight me!"


----------



## Boxing>MMA

Official UFC just put on the website the match will start when Jackson wants to begin "WHIP THAT ASS TIME."


----------



## jamlena

I know Black has been winning tonight but with the big fight my money's on "Blue" :thumb03:


----------



## BigRandy

Hey Im watching the fight right now and I wanna know when the main event will start....

Did I hear that right Din said Matt Serra got married yesterday? good for him.


----------



## Split

THOMAS "Im a slick mother****er! lol.."


----------



## raymardo

the k train said:


> yeah expect to be bombarded with neg rep now, questions arent allowed apparently, especially that one lol


You got a nasty introduction, huh?

Just remember, regardless of what's been said...
"There's no such thing as a stupid question."

Apparently just bad times to ask them.


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Im the mutha ****a to fight LOL!!


----------



## santi781

good cus i like Herb.. they say controversy follows him... but i think one of the best MMA refs out there.


----------



## Split

I think theres another fight soon, then its the Main event..


----------



## BigRandy

santi781 said:


> good cus i like Herb.. they say controversy follows him... but i think one of the best MMA refs out there.


I agree .... 

stevens wasn't getting out of that armbar


----------



## Split

Ok some hostile 2 trailer... i hate marketing and adds, it just destroys the event.. anyways


----------



## hommage1985

Split said:


> THOMAS " IM the mother****er to fight, Floyd Mayweather all talking shit, come over and fight me!"


Like Floyd said he doesn't fight for thousands he fights for millions. He made 25 million for his last fight. If Din really wants to fight Floyd go to the boxing ring and get humiliated.


----------



## raymardo

Boxing>MMA said:


> Official UFC just put on the website the match will start when Jackson wants to begin "WHIP THAT ASS TIME."


:thumb01: :thumb01: :thumb01:


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Some of these celeb are pissing me off :sarcastic12:


----------



## Chuck LiddeII

Chuck, Chuck, Chuck!


----------



## baz00ca

wasn't it Big John reffing that fight?


----------



## Split

cmon guys, i have received 0 donations so far..Main event coming up!


----------



## jamlena

Split said:


> I think theres another fight soon, then its the Main event..


They might show Thiago Silva and The Sandman, it was a quick one, I won't spoil it for you though...


----------



## BigRandy

Me Time


----------



## Split

CHUCK LIDDELL VS QUINTON RAMPAGE JACSKON

(donate please)


----------



## Split

Lol david spade is talking and hes ****ing wasted! lol

so is Agassi, but not so wasted

both pick Chuck


----------



## santi781

Split said:


> Ok some hostile 2 trailer... i hate marketing and adds, it just destroys the event.. anyways


or like when joe reads all the sponsors at the weigh ins lol

hes like "sorry i gotta read this sh!t"


----------



## Split

santi781 said:


> or like when joe reads all the sponsors at the weigh ins lol
> 
> hes like "sorry i gotta read this sh!t"


Or the "Mickey's replay"... omg i just wanna throw up


----------



## jamlena

WAR LIDDELL...c'mon Chucky baby


----------



## judd

Martin vs Salaverry is the fight left to go before the main event


----------



## Tommy 2 Dogs

heres some chang for your work split


----------



## santi781

Split said:


> Or the "Mickey's replay"... omg i just wanna throw up


Take us through it! LOL


----------



## jamlena

judd said:


> Martin vs Salaverry is the fight left to go before the main event


They already showed that one I thought???


----------



## Maniac

Chuck By KO 2nd


----------



## SuzukS

Here we go I assume?


----------



## BigRandy

they just jinxed chuck ... Unstoppable???? everytime they say that ..... Plus Randy Couture says Rampage ... Sorry Chuck, You toast


----------



## DanifromOz

Thanks for the updates Split, I'm a newbie from Aust so it's great to know what's going on. I'll donate when I work out how to do it??!!!


----------



## -Mystery-

**** 'em up, Jackson, **** 'em up.


----------



## Split

im pretty sure the main event is coming up...


----------



## jamlena

BigRandy said:


> they just jinxed chuck ... Unstoppable???? everytime they say that ..... Plus Randy Couture says Rampage ... Sorry Chuck, You toast


I don't say this too often but Randy's wrong...:laugh:


----------



## judd

thats the only fight without a decision on the UFC page

UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


----------



## Split

I dont think ive ever heard the words " im going to whoop his ass" so much in the past weeks.. lol


----------



## BigRandy

jamlena said:


> I don't say this too often but Randy's wrong...:laugh:


Dont make me neg rep you... lol Nah I'd never do that


----------



## BooyaKascha

Martin beat Salaverry earlier tonight by TKO early in round 1


----------



## santi781

May the Force be with you Rampage...

AOU AOU AOUUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!


----------



## Lord Wizzy

Game on


----------



## LivingDedMan

Rumble chain in da house.


----------



## Split

MAIN EVENT COMING UP

RAMPAGE COMING OUT. GOOD MUSIC

CLASSIC HOWL by RAMPAGE


----------



## Chuck LiddeII

Iceman (@-_-)[email protected] (#_0)Rampage


----------



## Split

Rampage looks like a killer.. really

he has his trademark chain on


Donate please guys.. Main event coming up


----------



## BigRandy

page looks ready .......


----------



## Maniac

looks like it may be the end of the Ice Man


----------



## noobydooby

Hey I just wanted to say thanks for making threads like this! :thumb01:


----------



## peewee

Split said:


> cmon guys, i have received 0 donations so far..Main event coming up!


gave ya half of what I got which aint much.


----------



## coopedaddy

judd said:


> thats the only fight without a decision on the UFC page
> 
> UFC® : Ultimate Fighting Championship®


It has already happened but it is a prelim fight that is only seen on the ppv if they need filler material.


----------



## the k train

noobydooby said:


> Hey I just wanted to say thanks for making threads like this! :thumb01:


yeah its real helpful


----------



## Split

Rampage doesnt look nervous at all, he looks super focused, seriously ive seen all the rampage fights, he looks different..he looks a bit cocky as usual..


----------



## judd

Yeah I'm thinking Iceman is the next UFC titleholder to fall


----------



## Barrym

wow exciting huh


----------



## judd

coopedaddy said:


> It has already happened but it is a prelim fight that is only seen on the ppv if they need filler material.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jamlena

BigRandy said:


> Dont make me neg rep you... lol Nah I'd never do that


:laugh: :laugh: You crazy SOB :wink03:


----------



## scottie_ybb

hey im stuck at work what has happened has the fight started?


----------



## Split

For those who are not seeing this, damn, i dont know how to describe his face.. any1 can help?

he looks like he wants to kill Chuck.. litterally

but behind that face, i think i see him being nervous.. lets hope not..


----------



## Split

scottie_ybb said:


> hey im stuck at work what has happened has the fight started?



Rampage just got in the cage


----------



## judd

scottie_ybb said:


> hey im stuck at work what has happened has the fight started?


its next.


----------



## Split

Chuck Is Coming Out


----------



## santi781

K silence please....

Split, floor is yours


----------



## DanifromOz

Go Chuck - your the man!


----------



## killwoodz

Go IceMan!


----------



## noobydooby

Split said:


> For those who are not seeing this, damn, i dont know how to describe his face.. any1 can help?
> 
> he looks like he wants to kill Chuck.. litterally
> 
> but behind that face, i think i see him being nervous.. lets hope not..



You're killing me man. Wish i could see this


----------



## hommage1985

War Rampage


----------



## LivingDedMan

"My name's Chucky...wanna play?"


----------



## peewee

I think this one falls under "Prison Rules" of whoop that ass.


----------



## Judoka

If Rampage loses i got some really bad stuff to put in my sig.


C'mon Rampage.:thumb01:


----------



## jamlena

War Iceman :thumb03:


----------



## Split

Some " Undertaker" like music at the beggining.

Pitch black to blue lights, Chuck is out, very relaxed, smiling a bit. He also looks to be ready for a war..

Im telling you guys, this fight is very very promising


----------



## HEATHCLIFFGI

im so excited about this fight i think i just pee'd on myself a little. nah, nevermind, it was just sweat from my beer can that i was holding between my legs.


----------



## judd

Split said:


> For those who are not seeing this, damn, i dont know how to describe his face.. any1 can help?
> 
> he looks like he wants to kill Chuck.. litterally
> 
> but behind that face, i think i see him being nervous.. lets hope not..


Not that it matters, but Rampage is the most muscular, stronger looking of the two.


----------



## Split

Chuck steps in, very relaxed, the crowd cheers him on.


----------



## BooyaKascha

alright, let's hush so Split can commentate.


----------



## bballdad

C'mon Chuck !!!


----------



## BigRandy

yea, bells playing pray for the dead ... chuck looks relaxed, and page looks like he's about to commit homicide


----------



## Judoka

judd said:


> Not that it matters, but Rampage is the most muscular, stronger looking of the two.


Rampage is incredibly strong and Chuck has punches that will kill people so its gonna be a good fight.


----------



## potatohed123

this is so suspenseful lol.


----------



## jamlena

Split said:


> Chuck steps in, very relaxed, the crowd cheers him on.


Yes , yes yes


----------



## gragore

the brawler has been training his entire life starting out on the streets of memphis to "whoop chuck's ass"

lets see him come through, this would change his life forever.


----------



## noobydooby

potatohed123 said:


> this is so suspenseful lol.


I know! I never thought I'd enjoy reading anything lol


----------



## LivingDedMan

bballdad said:


> C'mon Chuck !!!


Yeah, it's pumpkin splittin' time!


----------



## Uchi

rampage looks a bit nervous....crap


----------



## nuttypagal

I really appreciate this guys. I'm not at home, I am hanging on about this fight by a "thread". I so hoped on watching it but stupid family memorial day weekend plans foiled everything


----------



## Split

Bruce Buffer saying usual stuff.

Crowd is fired up.

ITS TIMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## jamlena

noobydooby said:


> I know! I never thought I'd enjoy reading anything lol


LOL, me too...I usually get the PPV


----------



## hommage1985

Chuck groupies go get the kleenexes


----------



## chamfo

im getting tired fo refreshing......


----------



## the k train

i wish i wasnt so cheap....lol i dont even know how to order fights or if i can at all....this works i guess lol


----------



## Split

Crowd boos rampage while Bruce is calling him out, and now he looks nervous, but focused as well.


And he still looks like a killer


----------



## gragore

we all know that rampage is going to take him down, its science. African-Americans have an extra muscle in their....

lol jk

here's to a good fight! :thumb03:


----------



## Judoka

noobydooby said:


> I know! I never thought I'd enjoy reading anything lol


Lol im so pumped i feel like fighting.


----------



## jamlena

hommage1985 said:


> Chuck groupies go get the kleenexes


For what? to clean up Rampages blood lol :laugh:


----------



## Chuck LiddeII

hommage1985 said:


> Chuck groupies go get the kleenexes


So your mom can wipe me down after he wins? :sarcastic12:


----------



## The_Locksmith

Im here to learn who wins to. Just waitin!


----------



## hommage1985

Wow what a staredown


----------



## Split

Chuck being called out, every1 cheering him, he looks super relaxed.

*STAREDOWN*

OMG... Rampage is fixing him straight, Liddell is smiling a bit


----------



## Split

Fight About To Start

Round 1


----------



## God2U

Split said:


> Crowd boos rampage while Bruce is calling him out, and now he looks nervous, but focused as well.
> 
> 
> And he still looks like a killer


SPLIT IS THE ONLY ONE ALLOWED TO TYPE!!! EVERYONE QUIET NOW UNTIL THE FIGHT IS OVER!!!


----------



## BigRandy

jamlena said:


> For what? to clean up Rampages blood lol :laugh:


nice come back


----------



## Split

Rampage going forward, Chuck on the outside moving around


----------



## AgentZer0

Damn Im jealous of people who have the fight.!


----------



## gragore

Maybe Chuck has been planning to take a fall on such a huge stage to announce his retirement just like frank shamrock after Tito beat his face in.

lol jk, chuck is a gamer.


----------



## Split

Crowd booing(sigh)

Feeling out each other.

Rampage keeping the center of the cage.

Rampage still moving forward, Chuck just jabbing and getting out.

Chuck still moving away, Rampage waiting. 

Big right hand by rampage and a left hook, Liddell moves away


----------



## hommage1985

Lidell looks scared. Big uppercut from Rampage


----------



## jamlena

gragore said:


> Maybe Chuck has been planning to take a fall on such a huge stage to announce his retirement just like frank shamrock after Tito beat his face in.
> 
> lol jk, chuck is a gamer.


Ken Shamrock


----------



## shempman

*errrr*

ken shamrock, not frank?


----------



## LivingDedMan

Damn it!


----------



## Split

Rampage being patient, still moving forward

OMG LIDDELL IS OUT!!! Big left hook!!!


----------



## hommage1985

Haha Black on White crime Chuck KTFO


----------



## BigRandy

over chuck KTFO


----------



## undertow503

Wooohoooo RAMPAGE Knocked out chuck hahaha wooohoo


----------



## Split

Rampage Throws Down Elbows And Ref Stops It.

Chuck Gets Back Up And Hes Mad


----------



## gragore

jamlena said:


> Ken Shamrock


lol yeah thats what I ment, sorry. Its been a long night :wink01:


----------



## AgentZer0

Is it a KO????!


----------



## Split

sorry, BIG RIGHT HOOK, AND HES OUT.


Chuck looks completly defeated..RAMPAGE IS HAPPY as hell


----------



## judd

Wow its over that quick. TKO chuck


----------



## undertow503

Right hook on right on the button it was quick and over! Chuck's walk back and let the guy come in didn't work this time. Rampage nailed him with a right hook as Chuck was backing up.


----------



## Split

NOT super sure.. Chuck fell down, and then he looked out after first 2 punches(elbows), then he wakes up but the ref stops the fight at the same time


----------



## AgentZer0

Holy shit! That is why I didnt pay $40 lol!

GO RAMPAGE! YAAAA! 2-0!


----------



## gwabblesore

************


----------



## sfkwildcat

Woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You Got Knocked The **** Outttttttttttttttt


----------



## herton17

I gotta swear but HELL YEAH MOTHAFUKHAZ!!!!!

Please dont ban me


----------



## green teabagger

OMG yes! best night ever!


----------



## hommage1985

Chuck LiddeII said:


> So your mom can wipe me down after he wins? :sarcastic12:


To wipe the tears from your face :sarcastic12:


----------



## noobydooby

man... i was just getting really pumped up too lol


----------



## mawrestler125

(think ****ing chuck Norris)



****ING RANDY COTOURE


----------



## santi781

hows the replay look? hows the croud reacting!?


----------



## BigRandy

Beautiful looping right hook, right on the jaw .... Chuck goes down, page pounces a few more shots, chuck goes out ... Page the Champ 

7 & 2 tonight baby


----------



## peewee

Come on best two out of three.... That sucked wanted a beat down.


----------



## hommage1985

LOL Rampage trashing the fans


----------



## Split

WOW people are Booing RAMPAGE!!

wtf!!


----------



## Fred Bear

omg WTF WTF over!


----------



## jamlena

Props to Rampage :thumbsup:


----------



## AgentZer0

WOOO! You gotta hand it to Liddell...I mean after all he did call a first round knock out. BWAHAH!


----------



## hamobne

*Thanks guys*

Just want to say thanks to you guys for covering the fight. My heart is beating fast just waiting to see what happens with this Rampage/Liddell fight.

I like liddell, but I'd love to see Rampage win.


----------



## santi781

Split said:


> NOT super sure.. Chuck fell down, and then he looked out after first 2 punches(elbows), then he wakes up but the ref stops the fight at the same time


WHOS REFFING!!!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## Split

Rampage : i can do it again !! (a ko)

LOL

hes like " OOOO during the replay.. good job ref"


----------



## noobydooby

Split said:


> WOW people are Booing RAMPAGE!!
> 
> wtf!!



... that's so gay. What did he do?


----------



## Split

santi781 said:


> WHOS REFFING!!!?!?!?!?!??!



Big John, its a good stoppage btw. Chuck was just mad


----------



## judd

The fans were booing him into the ring, so now he trashes the fans lol


----------



## BigRandy

jamlena said:


> Props to Rampage :thumbsup:


See what you get for saying Randy was wrong


----------



## raymardo

peewee said:


> Come on best two out of three.... That sucked wanted a beat down.


That was two out of three. Rampage won the first two.


----------



## mrds

yes black guys rule. whyd they boo?


----------



## Split

Chuck : i made a mistake and got caught.. (he looks as mad as Mirko was when he got KTFO)


----------



## hellrell

i just busted in my pants watching that:sarcastic12:


----------



## theara

perfect, now shogun can fight liddell for number 1 contender and then whoop rampages ass again.



woooooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## NRVideo

Big John


----------



## Split

DAN henderson is coming in the cage!!


----------



## santi781

judd said:


> The fans were booing him into the ring, so now he trashes the fans lol


ARE WE SURE THEY ARE BOOING AND NOT HOWLING??


----------



## jamlena

BigRandy said:


> See what you get for saying Randy was wrong


I know, I know...Randy usually gets it right


----------



## judd

give rampage credit, he's beaten liddell decisively twice.


----------



## hellrell

theres nut all over my tv


----------



## Split

they both hug each other, fans are booing him as well.. i wanna puke.

Dan : Chuck's my friend , Rampage's my friend, but its a buiseness, and ill be happy to make money with my friends.

Rampage : i agree with him. We put our life on the line, we want that paper. You got a big crib right(Joe Rogan), i want one too!


----------



## BrAinDeaD

Now who said Randy was wrong? :angry02: Never doubt The Natural.


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*

looks like it's Liddell vs Evans for #1 contendership.


----------



## Poeticallyjust

theara said:


> perfect, now shogun can fight liddell for number 1 contender and then whoop rampages ass again.
> 
> 
> 
> woooooooooo!!!!!!


Again ?

2 ass whoopens wasn't enough 

you think he needs another ? :laugh:


----------



## undertow503

Here's come Dan Henderson!! Wooohooooo...


----------



## Split

LOL

Rampage : Take your teeth out Dan, take it out!!


----------



## Fred Bear

I hate rampage. I cant wait until he gets KTFO


----------



## Judoka

BigRandy said:


> Beautiful looping right hook, right on the jaw .... Chuck goes down, page pounces a few more shots, chuck goes out ... Page the Champ
> 
> 7 & 2 tonight baby


2 and 7 lol but i got the important ones.


----------



## the k train

lol this sucks, i wanted to see a good fight when it hits youtube lol


----------



## BigRandy

page vs henderson wow that will be huge


----------



## Overhandleft

300 people were on this thread for that!!!!!!! Thanks for the live coverage guys!!!!!! GREAT NIGHT for mixed martial arts!


----------



## Split

Cmon guys, donate some points for this pbp! I want a big crib too :thumb01:


----------



## coopedaddy

Well, that sucks. Oh well, thats the way the cookie crumbles, Chuck is still the man!!


----------



## jobbernowl

Rampage is the man.


Thanks split for the updates! +Rep


----------



## santi781

Fans are uber losers for booing... but they did get robbed of a good fight... o well maybe we see part 3 on SPIKE for FREE!!!!

RAMPAGE is tha MAN!!!

PROPS to Karo aswell.


----------



## Split

You guys think this was a lucky shot? Ive never seen Liddell fall on a punch..


----------



## gwabblesore

I hope Chuck moves up to heavyweight now


----------



## Fred Bear

how long before it's up on youtube?


----------



## STUNTIN_

yo i registered just for this pllay by play i dont got rep points but i appreciate it split.


----------



## hellrell

i busted a load on my tv watching that


----------



## santi781

Split said:


> Cmon guys, donate some points for this pbp! I want a big crib too :thumb01:


You da man too Split!

thanks for the pbp.


----------



## green teabagger

well fans did get an overall good PPV and got to see Chuck to get KTFO i think it was win win.


----------



## jobbernowl

gwabblesore said:


> I hope Chuck moves up to heavyweight now


I hope not. I do not want to see another Chuck Randy rematch.


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*



Split said:


> You guys think this was a lucky shot? Ive never seen Liddell fall on a punch..


lol..let's not start the lucky punch threads already...lol


----------



## LivingDedMan

Blew all my points on Liddell, but other than that it was a great show.


----------



## killwoodz

I want it to hit youtube jeez


----------



## Split

STUNTIN_ said:


> yo i registered just for this pllay by play i dont got rep points but i appreciate it split.


Your post points, you can donate, but thats ok i guess.. people who have lots of points are greedy..like me


----------



## Barrym

Big thanks to Split for the comentary


----------



## BigRandy

Judokas said:


> 2 and 7 lol but i got the important ones.


The only 2 I missed

Martin beat Salaverry
Alexander beat Jardine

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discuss...ck-your-winners-entire-card-2.html#post200622


----------



## bballdad

Yep, lucky punch.


----------



## Judoka

Fred Bear said:


> how long before it's up on youtube?


It won't be on youtube...Zuffa and other orgs tell them to take their stuff straight off.


----------



## hellrell

rampage should have bent chuck over and put it in his butt


----------



## Split

UFCfan610 said:


> lol..let's not start the lucky punch threads already...lol


well im just saying.. have you ever seen Liddell fall on a punch, let alone fall? seriously!!


----------



## noobydooby

Split said:


> Cmon guys, donate some points for this pbp! I want a big crib too :thumb01:



I would if I knew how ;P


----------



## Split

Barrym said:


> Big thanks to Split for the comentary


Donating your points, thats how you thank me and ill keep doing it for other events!


----------



## santi781

RAMPAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! YES!!!!!!! EAT IT CHUCK!!! the iceman has been put on ICE!


----------



## Judoka

BigRandy said:


> The only 2 I missed
> 
> Martin beat Salaverry
> Alexander beat Jardine
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discuss...ck-your-winners-entire-card-2.html#post200622


The only 2 i got...

Rampage over Liddell
Karo over Burkman


----------



## Mr. Body

"Glass Chin" Liddell completes an embarrassing night for UFC fighters. Simply pathetic.


----------



## Split

noobydooby said:


> I would if I knew how ;P



Click on estore menu, donate, then you can figure it out


----------



## Maniac

when are Mir and Sylvia fighting again


----------



## Split

For those who want, there is a prel fight on.

Ill cover it, not sure who it is yet


----------



## gwabblesore

jobbernowl said:


> I hope not. I do not want to see another Chuck Randy rematch.


I doubt Randy will hang on to the belt that long.


----------



## BrAinDeaD

Split said:


> well im just saying.. have you ever seen Liddell fall on a punch, let alone fall? seriously!!


Chuck can't always get what he wants 

:cheeky4:


----------



## baz00ca

bballdad said:


> Yep, lucky punch.


no such thing as a lucky punch. it was a perfect counter punch...unless you freely admit that most of chucks wins are from lucky punches.


----------



## hommage1985

My favourite part of the fight was when Rampage told Chuck to stop running right before he KTFO him.


----------



## SuzukS

AGAIN I LOSE ALL MY POINTS!!! 4th time in a row!!


----------



## Poeticallyjust

Split said:


> well im just saying.. have you ever seen Liddell fall on a punch, let alone fall? seriously!!


Rampage knocked him out
FLAT OUT BEAT HIM
IF CHUCK WOULD HAVE BEAT RAMPAGE IT WOULDN'T BE " A LUCKY SHOT"

CHUCK GOT BEAT ...CRY A LITTLE AND GET OVER IT...


----------



## Split

Gouviea vs some1..not sure


----------



## BigRandy

Split said:


> You guys think this was a lucky shot? Ive never seen Liddell fall on a punch..


Lucky punch? It was beautiful... Dam near spun chucks head clear around


----------



## 1nfusion

Lol. =P 

I didnt think rampage was ready for this fight, but man, he stunned me... Good stuff!


----------



## Split

1nfusion said:


> Lol. =P
> 
> I didnt think rampage was ready for this fight, but man, he stunned me... Good stuff!



O seriouly, when i saw Rampage enter, i called it, watch the previous post, Rampage looked ****ing ready..


----------



## undertow503

It was not a lucky punch. Chuck was backing up.. and Rampage threw the right hook, nailed straight on the jaw! The rest is history. Rampage is the new LHW champ and Dan Henderson is now in the UFC!!!!!


----------



## Judoka

Mr. Body said:


> "Glass Chin" Liddell completes an embarrassing night for UFC fighters. Simply pathetic.


wtf? he got KOed...if everyone that got KOed had a class chin then the only person in the world with an iron one is Mark Hunt.


----------



## Split

seems like the stream stopped. O well this is not live anyways, it happened before the main event.


----------



## gwabblesore

Chuck is still the shit, you other Chuck fans better not ****ing turn into fairweather mother****ers and jump on some other bandwagon.


----------



## bballdad

baz00ca said:


> no such thing as a lucky punch. it was a perfect counter punch...unless you freely admit that most of chucks wins are from lucky punches.


He was lucky to have hit chuck on the button first. 
Could have easily went Chucks way if he hit page with
a good shot first. IMHO


----------



## noobydooby

Split said:


> Click on estore menu, donate, then you can figure it out


I just realised I copuld click the Points word under your name do it. I gave you all of WHOPPPING 460ish points ;P


----------



## baz00ca

Split said:


> O seriouly, when i saw Rampage enter, i called it, watch the previous post, Rampage looked ****ing ready..


agreed. rampage looked like a caged animal going in. when chuck entered i thought i saw a tint of nervousness. man i'm still fired up, what a punch!


----------



## BigRandy

bballdad said:


> He was lucky to have hit chuck on the button first.
> Could have easily went Chucks way if he hit page with
> a good shot first. IMHO


He tried, page ducked it and blasted him


----------



## Split

gwabblesore said:


> Chuck is still the shit, you other Chuck fans better not ****ing turn into fairweather mother****ers and jump on some other bandwagon.



Hum why? he looked so bad, its unbeleivable. Man Chuck looked awful, and you can see it in his face how disappointed he is. His gameplan looked like a stalling one.. just moving around not doing anything, Rampage just waited and bang.

Chuck is finished. Hes getting that rematch for sure cuz it wasnt an ownage, but after that its over


----------



## gwabblesore

Whoever said that glass chin shit is retarded, this is the first time this has ever happened to chuck, so yeah that doesnt equal glass chin dipshit.


----------



## DanifromOz

That sucks! Oh well the Iceman won't let it end like this I'm sure. Split I don't have many points but I've donated a few too you. Top work dude


----------



## Split

baz00ca said:


> agreed. rampage looked like a caged animal going in. when chuck entered i thought i saw a tint of nervousness. man i'm still fired up, what a punch!



Man i cant beleive it either, im freaking shocked that Chuck fell on the first punch!

But im really mad at retarded fans for booing BOTH DAN AND RAMPAGE..


----------



## gwabblesore

Split said:


> Hum why? he looked so bad, its unbeleivable. Man Chuck looked awful, and you can see it in his face how disappointed he is. His gameplan looked like a stalling one.. just moving around not doing anything, Rampage just waited and bang.
> 
> Chuck is finished. Hes getting that rematch for sure cuz it wasnt an ownage, but after that its over


cuz Chuck's badass, he'll pull a Randy Couture mark my ****ing words


----------



## Blakey

Had Rampage to win but not that quick


----------



## Barrym

Split said:


> Donating your points, thats how you thank me and ill keep doing it for other events!


I did,was just saying thanks too is all


----------



## Mr. Body

Judokas said:


> wtf? he got KOed...if everyone that got KOed had a class chin then the only person in the world with an iron one is Mark Hunt.


All his hype has me a little pissed off. He's the face of MMA and the no. 1 guy in UFC? Less Entourage, more training.

hit. floor. out. over.


----------



## hommage1985

Now Zuffa have an excuse for Chuck Tito 3. Get Chuck an easy win and a boatload of cash for it. Just like they did with Ortiz and Shamrock


----------



## Terry77

Rampage = star. Look how huge Chuck was going into this fight, and really does Liddell's promos or charisma match Jackson's?


----------



## Leviathan

Yes Page KOed the Iceman beautiful KO :thumb01:


----------



## Judoka

Split said:


> Man i cant beleive it either, im freaking shocked that Chuck fell on the first punch!
> 
> But im really mad at retarded fans for booing BOTH DAN AND RAMPAGE..


people will always boo.

I hate booing...i wouldn't boo my most hated fighter because i may hate him but i respect him and he would kick my ass.


----------



## Canadian Psycho

Enough talk of 'lucky shots' and 'glass chins'. Rampage won. If Chuck makes no excuses for his loss, then why should any of us? In MMA, you're always looking for that one punch to put your opponent away... if you land said punch, how can it be considered lucky? And 'Glass Chin Liddell'? That has to be one of the dumbest things I've read on these forums, which says a lot, considering we get a regular boat load of 13 year olds at this site, many of whom are about as intelligent as a bag of hammers. 

Fact is, Chuck has had a stellar career. And it seems like the classy thing to do... the 'MMA fan' thing to do... is pay him a little bit of respect for fighting, and fighting pretty dammed well. He hasn't exactly beaten a pack of no name fighters. He's beaten some of the best around, but on this night, he lost... perhaps to a man that he simply cannot beat. Does that make him over-rated or any less of an excellent fighter? No, and to suggest otherwise simply reeks of personal bias. I, for one, am happy that Rampage took this fight. The light heavyweight division needed a shake-up. It needed a new champion, one with charisma, and the skill to back it up. We have that now, but badmouthing Chuck and making ill conceived comments is just juvenile. 

My thanks to Chuck for one hell of a run. And props to Jackson for an amazing knock-out victory. I'm almost certain we'll see these two go at it again. But for now, let us enjoy a fresh face. I'm already pumped for a potential Ortiz-Jackson bout. I know, I know... Tito would get owned, right? The lot of you are just too easy to read...


----------



## benn

gwabblesore said:


> Chuck is still the shit, you other Chuck fans better not ****ing turn into fairweather mother****ers and jump on some other bandwagon.



Your taking his loss to seriously dude.chill out.




Rampage really has the Icemans #.
Chuck looked a lil scared to me.
That was a swank(Damone) counter by Page.


I really thought Liddell would avenge his loss.


----------



## jasonbay

Too bad this wont hit Youtube...damn all the other buisnesses sueing Youtube.


----------



## Split

But Rampage didnt have to talk about that money and stuff..maybe thats why they booed.. that was just innapropriate. But then again, Rampage has never been very polite either lol.


----------



## bballdad

Judokas said:


> people will always boo.
> 
> I hate booing...i wouldn't boo my most hated fighter because i may hate him but i respect him and he would kick my ass.


He might kick your ass and he might not. You could always
hit him in the right place place at the right time and KHTFO!! lol


----------



## gwabblesore

Terry77 said:


> Rampage = star. Look how huge Chuck was going into this fight, and really does Liddell's promos or charisma match Jackson's?


I think his 'charisma' is cocky and annoying

i cant talk shit on his fighting ability right now obviously, but 'man ima whoop that ass' is not _that_ funny guys. That's the kind of shit 14 year old wanna be cool kids say in junior high.


----------



## gwabblesore

benn said:


> Your taking his loss to seriously dude.chill out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rampage really has the Icemans #.
> Chuck looked a lil scared to me.
> That was a swank(Damone) counter by Page.
> 
> 
> I really thought Liddell would avenge his loss.


I didnt mean it like that, I just see it happening and i think being a fairweather fan is every bit as gay in mma as it is in any other sport.


----------



## bballdad

Canadian Psycho said:


> Enough talk of 'lucky shots' and 'glass chins'. Rampage won. If Chuck makes no excuses for his loss, then why should any of us? In MMA, you're always looking for that one punch to put your opponent away... if you land said punch, how can it be considered lucky? And 'Glass Chin Liddell'? That has to be one of the dumbest things I've read on these forums, which says a lot, considering we get a regular boat load of 13 year olds at this site, many of whom are about as intelligent as a bag of hammers.
> 
> Fact is, Chuck has had a stellar career. And it seems like the classy thing to do... the 'MMA fan' thing to do... is pay him a little bit of respect for fighting, and fighting pretty dammed well. He hasn't exactly beaten a pack of no name fighters. He's beaten some of the best around, but on this night, he lost... perhaps to a man that he simply cannot beat. Does that make him over-rated or any less of an excellent fighter? No, and to suggest otherwise simply reeks of personal bias. I, for one, am happy that Rampage took this fight. The light heavyweight division needed a shake-up. It needed a new champion, one with charisma, and the skill to back it up. We have that now, but badmouthing Chuck and making ill conceived comments is just juvenile.
> 
> My thanks to Chuck on one hell of a run. And props to Jackson for an amazing knock-out victory. I'm almost certain we'll see these two go at it again. But for now, let us enjoy a fresh face. I'm already pumped for a potential Ortiz-Jackson bout. I know, I know... Tito would get owned, right? The lot of you are just too easy to read...


Yeah we'll see how rampage does in the long haul !


----------



## UFCfan610

*hmmmm...*



gwabblesore said:


> I think his 'charisma' is cocky and annoying
> 
> i cant talk shit on his fighting ability right now obviously, but 'man ima whoop that ass' is not _that_ funny guys. That's the kind of shit 14 year old wanna be cool kids say in junior high.


stop hatin...


----------



## Stapler

shut up with this stupid "black on white crime" shit..

just getting overused, eh..im a little mad, its okay though. Chuck will be back.

I'd appreciate people not taunting me or ill have to do the same when Henderson knocks Rampage out... It's cool though.


----------



## Terry77

gwabblesore said:


> I think his 'charisma' is cocky and annoying
> 
> i cant talk shit on his fighting ability right now obviously, but 'man ima whoop that ass' is not _that_ funny guys. That's the kind of shit 14 year old wanna be cool kids say in junior high.


I agree but that sells a fight. Rampage can do that as good as anyone right now. American mma fans just saw there golden boy ktfo, it helps that Rampage has that personality.


----------



## benn

gwabblesore said:


> I didnt mean it like that, I just see it happening and i think being a fairweather fan is every bit as gay in mma as it is in any other sport.



Like they say, styles makes fights.
Page has the style to beat Liddel.


----------



## gwabblesore

Terry77 said:


> I agree but that sells a fight. Rampage can do that as good as anyone right now. American mma fans just saw there golden boy ktfo, it helps that Rampage has that personality.



yeah i agree its good for ufc selling, just like tito, but im not a fan


----------



## kaveh

Hhahahaha!! War Rampage!! re airs will be streamed on MMA-TV - Login For those of you that missed the fight. Man Jardine got KTFO as well


----------



## Fred Bear

anyone know where I can view the main event?


----------



## Terry77

gwabblesore said:


> yeah i agree its good for ufc selling, just like tito, but im not a fan


Same. Rampage seems like a cool dude though. But man I can see this inflating him.


----------



## hommage1985

Fred Bear said:


> anyone know where I can view the main event?


Just amagine Chuck moving side to side for a couple of minutes, then getting countered by a right hand and going down then Rampage hitting him on the ground. Thats all that happened.


----------



## bballdad

Terry77 said:


> Same. Rampage seems like a cool dude though. But man I can see this inflating him.


He'll be deflated soon enough!!! :laugh:


----------



## gwabblesore

Terry77 said:


> Same. Rampage seems like a cool dude though. But man I can see this inflating him.


Yeah idk I dont see him growing on me, hope Hendo kills him and hope Chuck kills whoever he fights next :thumb03:


----------



## theara

i hope espn shows the highlight of the fight, i just need to see the knockout


----------



## BigRandy

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
Some cowardly jag off neg rep'd me and called me a racist... Why? for being a white guy and predicting the black guy would win? and I never once ever mentioned their race. 

So to you, you cowardly little b*tch who even when hiding behind a keyboard out there somewhere in cyber space doesn't have the nads to be a man and leave his name, all I can say is you better hurry up and get off mommy's computer before she catches you, cuz it must be past your bedtime you immature little douchebag. Tell you what. Instead of pissing down your leg at the thought of talking to a man, why dont you grow yourself a set of balls, then maybe in 10 or 15 years you might grow a hair or 2 on them, then you can come back and talk to me after you voice has changed you pathetic little girl. But then again, you'll still probably be a b*tch and still have to hide your name out of pure shame. Must suck to be such a pathetic loser!


----------



## Split

People like to neg rep, they get their frustation out sometimes.. i got neg rep for asking for donations of points.


Anyways, i find it very funny, we should start a 
"Black Conspiracy Thread"! All the black guys killed the white guys!


----------



## gwabblesore

BigRandy said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Some cowardly jag off neg rep'd me and called me a racist... Why? for being a white guy and predicting the black guy would win? and I never once ever mentioned their race.
> 
> So to you, you cowardly little b*tch who even when hiding behind a keyboard out there somewhere in cyber space doesn't have the nads to be a man and leave his name, all I can say is you better hurry up and get off mommy's computer before she catches you, cuz it must be past your bedtime you immature little douchebag. Tell you what. Instead of pissing down your leg at the thought of talking to a man, why dont you grow yourself a set of balls, then maybe in 10 or 15 years you might grow a hair or 2 on them, then you can come back and talk to me after you voice has changed you pathetic little girl. But then again, you'll still probably be a b*tch and still have to hide your name out of pure shame. Must suck to be such a pathetic loser!


Hahahahahaha y'all are ****in insane about this repping business


----------



## hommage1985

UFC 71 Black on White crime


----------



## gragore

BigRandy, just so you know, IMO you seem like the immature little B^tch for trying to provoke further arguments.

Grow up and take the heat like a man without making it more personal than it already is...

its not like ive never been called a bigot over the internet before but do you see me trying to prove my manhood over it? lol

:thumb01:


----------



## EbonGear

Man that was impressive...


----------



## Judoka

BigRandy said:


> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> Some cowardly jag off neg rep'd me and called me a racist... Why? for being a white guy and predicting the black guy would win? and I never once ever mentioned their race.
> 
> So to you, you cowardly little b*tch who even when hiding behind a keyboard out there somewhere in cyber space doesn't have the nads to be a man and leave his name, all I can say is you better hurry up and get off mommy's computer before she catches you, cuz it must be past your bedtime you immature little douchebag. Tell you what. Instead of pissing down your leg at the thought of talking to a man, why dont you grow yourself a set of balls, then maybe in 10 or 15 years you might grow a hair or 2 on them, then you can come back and talk to me after you voice has changed you pathetic little girl. But then again, you'll still probably be a b*tch and still have to hide your name out of pure shame. Must suck to be such a pathetic loser!


Lol i got neg repped because i said Chuck doesn't have a glass jaw.

Im sick of idiots that think "he got KOed he must have a glass jaw" if thats the case only Mark Hunt doesn't have a glass jaw.


----------



## gragore

EbonGear said:


> Man that was impressive...


tru dat


----------



## BigRandy

Ive posted it before, I think losing tonight will be the greatest thing for Chuck. He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it. But now, he will be hungry again, train his ass off, take it to yet another level and come back stronger than before. Chuck always rebounds back stronger. He started believeing all his own hype. Now he will be back to earning it. Liddel Page 3 tell you right now, That one chuck will win!


----------



## bballdad

gragore said:


> BigRandy, just so you know, IMO you seem like the immature little B^tch for trying to provoke further arguments.
> 
> Grow up and take the heat like a man without making it more personal than it already is...
> 
> its not like ive never been called a bigot over the internet before but do you see me trying to prove my manhood over it? lol
> 
> :thumb01:


Two thumbs up!!!


----------



## kidrampage

Poeticallyjust said:


> Rampage knocked him out
> FLAT OUT BEAT HIM
> IF CHUCK WOULD HAVE BEAT RAMPAGE IT WOULDN'T BE " A LUCKY SHOT"
> 
> CHUCK GOT BEAT ...CRY A LITTLE AND GET OVER IT...



IM GOING TO CORRECT YOU...CHUCH GOT BEAT AGAIN  U MEANT
BUT CHUCK IS STILL GREAT...BUT RAMPAGE IS THE MAN AAAAAWOUUUUUH


----------



## gragore

BigRandy said:


> Ive posted it before, I think losing tonight will be the greatest thing for Chuck. He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it. But now, he will be hungry again, train his ass off, take it to yet another level and come back stronger than before. Chuck always rebounds back stronger. He started believeing all his own hype. Now he will be back to earning it. Liddel Page 3 tell you right now, That one chuck will win!


dont doubt it, rampage will be too cocky for that one and that time it will be him going lights out.


----------



## gwabblesore

Judokas said:


> Lol i got neg repped because i said Chuck doesn't have a glass jaw.
> 
> Im sick of idiots that think "he got KOed he must have a glass jaw" if thats the case only Mark Hunt doesn't have a glass jaw.


Yeah youre right, the glass jaw thing's retarded.


----------



## DanifromOz

BigRandy said:


> Ive posted it before, I think losing tonight will be the greatest thing for Chuck. He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it. But now, he will be hungry again, train his ass off, take it to yet another level and come back stronger than before. Chuck always rebounds back stronger. He started believeing all his own hype. Now he will be back to earning it. Liddel Page 3 tell you right now, That one chuck will win!


My sentiments exactly :thumb01:


----------



## Fred Bear

I think I just gave you 20 split. Thanks for the play by play


----------



## bballdad

BigRandy said:


> Ive posted it before, I think losing tonight will be the greatest thing for Chuck. He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it. But now, he will be hungry again, train his ass off, take it to yet another level and come back stronger than before. Chuck always rebounds back stronger. He started believeing all his own hype. Now he will be back to earning it. Liddel Page 3 tell you right now, That one chuck will win!


I think your a wise man!!! :thumb01:


----------



## Terry77

BigRandy said:


> Ive posted it before, I think losing tonight will be the greatest thing for Chuck. He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it. But now, he will be hungry again, train his ass off, take it to yet another level and come back stronger than before. Chuck always rebounds back stronger. He started believeing all his own hype. Now he will be back to earning it. Liddel Page 3 tell you right now, That one chuck will win!


Chuck has been fighting grapplers for the most part and guys he's allready fought. Sure he's been in there with Rampage but he clearly felt this was another day at the office. Mirko and Chuck are the same for me, they need to be brought back down to earth every once in awhile. I think the same will happen to Quinton. This was his moment of truth, and now he fights a good friend. And we all know HEndo don't give a shit:laugh:

That's bs about you getting neg rep btw. I hate how race always comes into fighting or sport. Yeah he's black and Chuck's white. Shogun is Brazilian now what? And Hendo is America....**** YA


----------



## BigRandy

gragore said:


> BigRandy, just so you know, IMO you seem like the immature little B^tch for trying to provoke further arguments.
> 
> Grow up and take the heat like a man without making it more personal than it already is...
> 
> its not like ive never been called a bigot over the internet before but do you see me trying to prove my manhood over it? lol
> 
> :thumb01:


At least you were man enough to say that to my face .. so to speak.... 

and thats my point


----------



## gwabblesore

BigRandy said:


> Ive posted it before, I think losing tonight will be the greatest thing for Chuck. He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it. But now, he will be hungry again, train his ass off, take it to yet another level and come back stronger than before. Chuck always rebounds back stronger. He started believeing all his own hype. Now he will be back to earning it. Liddel Page 3 tell you right now, That one chuck will win!


I hope youre right. Rampage might just have his number though, I hate that shit but it might just be the way it is.


----------



## Judoka

gwabblesore said:


> Yeah youre right, the glass jaw thing's retarded.


Yeah true, If anyone can take punishment from the guys they verse in the UFC then they are tough.


----------



## Split

BigRandy said:


> Ive posted it before, I think losing tonight will be the greatest thing for Chuck. He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it. But now, he will be hungry again, train his ass off, take it to yet another level and come back stronger than before. Chuck always rebounds back stronger. He started believeing all his own hype. Now he will be back to earning it. Liddel Page 3 tell you right now, That one chuck will win!


Nah, hes going to be too old by then. This fight is happening in 1 year Minimum, and thats really minimum.. The UFC is going to get exposure with rampage and Hendo before getting any of them to fight chuck..


----------



## jkenny3

first bet and i put everything on rampage cause i knew he would win


----------



## gragore

BigRandy said:


> At least you were man enough to say that to my face .. so to speak....
> 
> and thats my point


well thanks for the props my man, next time ive got a problem with ya ill direct my comments right at you just like last time, feel free to do the same!

:sarcastic01: rock on


----------



## Canadian Psycho

lol. This 'Mr. Body' is a choad. He neg. reps. me because I called him on his comment about Liddell having a 'glass chin'. Not that I care about some nickel and dime reputation system on the web... just thought I'd expose the idiot who's probably neg. repping you all. Guy seems like a douche...


----------



## BWoods

BigRandy said:


> He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it.


I've also thought this for a long time. People on some other forums and Youtube claim that during the time between the two matches Chuck was a totally different fighter, but I really couldn't see it at all.

He didn't even attempt to change his style after the fight, he just came back over to the UFC, took on some grapplers and that was it, he was Chuck again. Anyone would do better if they were taking free shots at people trying to double leg him. 

I'm not bashing Chuck at all, his record speaks for itself, but this match just came down to a style's clash. Rampage isn't just some wrestler with basic boxing skills that throws a couple jabs and shoots. He gets in real close pounds on you a bit with some knees and punches, then he slams you. 

Chuck doesn't deal well with people who interrupt his pace and manage to clinch with him. Anyway we'll see where he goes now. It may be a little late for him to change his style.


----------



## gwabblesore

Split said:


> Nah, hes going to be too old by then. This fight is happening in 1 year Minimum, and thats really minimum.. The UFC is going to get exposure with rampage and Hendo before getting any of them to fight chuck..


Haha I was in love with you for the play by play but its back to hatred for the anti-chuck folks

Chuck has gotten better with age


----------



## Stapler

BigRandy said:


> Ive posted it before, I think losing tonight will be the greatest thing for Chuck. He hasn't been improving, he's relied on the same old thing and hes been dominating with it. But now, he will be hungry again, train his ass off, take it to yet another level and come back stronger than before. Chuck always rebounds back stronger. He started believeing all his own hype. Now he will be back to earning it. Liddel Page 3 tell you right now, That one chuck will win!


I hope to God you're right, man im so disappointed.

I can see the Rampage fans now saying "i told you so."

You know i even told myself if Chuck wins i wouldnt rub it in anyones face...

I guess its my fault im upset though believing Chuck was unbeatable, no one likes to see someone they idolize beat down.


----------



## gragore

Nick_V03 said:


> I hope to God you're right, man im so disappointed.
> 
> I can see the Rampage fans now saying "i told you so."
> 
> You know i even told myself if Chuck wins i wouldnt rub it in anyones face...
> 
> I guess its my fault im upset though believing Chuck was unbeatable, no one likes to see someone they idolize beat down.


 yeah that would suck to have a personal idol beat down. LOL just makes me laugh thinking about it.


----------



## BigRandy

Split said:


> Nah, hes going to be too old by then. This fight is happening in 1 year Minimum, and thats really minimum.. The UFC is going to get exposure with rampage and Hendo before getting any of them to fight chuck..


1 year and chuck will be too old? Gee I guess your saying he ain't no randy couture ... lol

I really don't think page will get past henderson so page chuck could happen to see which is deserving of a shot at dan ... 

Is it just me or is UFC busting up pride and taking all their talent just like they said they wouldn't do .... hmmmmmm trying to make a shell out of pride and watch, dana will run around and say see... told you ufc was better... Sorry off topic... my bad


----------



## gwabblesore

Nick_V03 said:


> I hope to God you're right, man im so disappointed.
> 
> I can see the Rampage fans now saying "i told you so."
> 
> You know i even told myself if Chuck wins i wouldnt rub it in anyones face...
> 
> I guess its my fault im upset though believing Chuck was unbeatable, no one likes to see someone they idolize beat down.


Yeah Id imagine I feel kinda like big mirko fans felt after the gonzaga fight, and after all the fedor nuthuggers are gonna feel when CHUCK MOVES TO HEAVYWEIGHT AND BEATS HIM DOWN!! :thumb03: 

shit i think im delusional


----------



## BigRandy

gragore said:


> yeah that would suck to have a personal idol beat down. LOL just makes me laugh thinking about it.


Yeah, but chuck wasn't beat down. He got KTFO no doubt but thats not the same as taking a beating. Look at Tito/Shammy 1 and 3 those were beat downs.


----------



## gragore

Im just waiting for Chuck to lose about fifty pounds to smack around all of those 155 punks for self-esteem. He should do that until he retires, leave on a high note. :sarcastic07:


----------



## Randy GNP

That was the earliest stop in UFC history.


----------



## gragore

Randy GNP said:


> That was the earliest stop in UFC history.


try tito-shamrock 2


----------



## Split

BigRandy said:


> 1 year and chuck will be too old? Gee I guess your saying he ain't no randy couture ... lol
> 
> I really don't think page will get past henderson so page chuck could happen to see which is deserving of a shot at dan ...
> 
> Is it just me or is UFC busting up pride and taking all their talent just like they said they wouldn't do .... hmmmmmm trying to make a shell out of pride and watch, dana will run around and say see... told you ufc was better... Sorry off topic... my bad


I said 1 year minimum, and hes going to be 38 or something?

Cmon, randy is an exception... and i dont want to break your dream, but i dont think hes going to last long as a champ..

And yeah, the UFC is taking all Pride fighters, And since pride is dead, they dont have to worry about people saying Pride> UFC, which is, and always will be true. Sorry off topic as well :laugh:


----------



## gwabblesore

Randy GNP said:


> That was the earliest stop in UFC history.


nuh uh serious?


----------



## dutch sauce

wow good job page.


----------



## Stapler

lol i got negative repped cause i told people to shut up with the black on white crime talk.

Fortunately i could care less about reps, besides..didnt leave their names anyways so it looks like they care about reps, makes me smile. :thumbsup:


----------



## undertow503

That was awesome coverage on ESPNnews. Just saw it! Talked about the history between the two fighters and the ko. It was sweet.


----------



## kidrampage

*Footage*

Here's a footage from the fight including the KTFO
Chuck got clearly ko'd take a look at his face...he is lost


Video Highlights, Interviews, Stories - sportsnet.ca


----------



## ruban

kidrampage said:


> Here's a footage from the fight including the KTFO
> Chuck got clearly ko'd take a look at his face...he is lost
> 
> 
> Video Highlights, Interviews, Stories - sportsnet.ca



Nice
:thumbsup:


Not that it matters for me but I put all the points on Rampage.
I've made bets outside of the forum and went on a perfect streak.
Was feelin it tonight.

Congrats to Rampage. He was ready. That's it.

Also a big hand to Split for the pbp. Repped and then some.

Trey B. was initially covering it but some bad news came his way in his personal life and hope all is well.


----------



## Barrym

Randy GNP said:


> That was the earliest stop in UFC history.


It doesn't matter how many times you post that statement,or on how many different threads,it wont make it any more true you know.ok now 'randy gnp',last time,IT WAS A CORRECT AND DECENT STOPPAGE OF AN UNCONCIOUS FIGHTER!
FFS!


----------



## Manny Bigger

I was unable to see the fight new to this sight. How do I find out who won can anyone help me.


----------



## hommage1985

BigRandy said:


> nice come back


It would have been if Rmpage was bleeding. Too bad Chuck didn't even land 1 punch :laugh:


----------

